# IBS MAJOR PROBLEM HELP HELP HELP!!



## metsman211 (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi, my name is ben and im 12 going on 13. im just starting a new school and am in 7th grade. Every day I have TREMENDOUS pain during school and hate going to school. I feel like I can't control my problem and I need advice because this problem is taking over my life and I don't know what to do. If ANYONE can help please post or email me, Mestman211###aol.com. This would mean the world to me. THANKS FOR READING


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Ben







Ugh, school's harsh, isn't it? I'm lucky - i finished a year ago but it felt like a life sentence at the time! I started to get IBS symptoms when i was about 14, which is year 9 in the UK. I remember getting past lunch and just desperately wanting to go home, but i learnt ways to survive eventually xI'm so sorry to hear that you're suffering so much







Starting a new school must be hard too. DOn't suppose you feel like you've settled in yet, do you? Making friends when you don't feel well is hard work, but in some ways it works out better because you try that bit more to be a mate. I found that i had a relatively small set of friends at school, but they were true friends who wanted to know me even when i couldn't always go out to the movies or to the shopping malls.How supportive have your parents been? Have you been to the doctor's and been given any medication, or do you feel a little abandoned? Diet has a lot to do with why your tummy pains may be worse - my IBS means i have stomach pains most days, but i've found that changing what, and how i eat has helped a bit...sadly that means saying good bye to sodas and MacDonald's *eek* but it just might help.Heather van Vorous has written a great book for us guys called 'eating for ibs'. it may be worth getting a copy and going through it with your mum or whoever cooks for you to see how you could get rid of some of the food nasties that may be making matters worse!Medication wise, go pester your doctor and see what they can do. If they were useless before, change who you see!let meknoe how you get on







You're not alone x I'm normally around on the young adults website, but if you want to chat my email address is on my profile xVicky


----------



## LugsGirl2004 (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi ben, I Know what your going through, my school change how things work this year and now I am in a school where I major in drama. So I am expected to always be ready to jump up and be someone I'm not. As for the eating problem I have found that medication and a bland diet are a good thing when it comes to school lunches.







I don't know about your school but at mine we can but hot soup and baked potatoes everyday they help quite a bit. and I know this sounds strange but if you can get your mom or whoever to buy you fiber, you know like metemucel (I know you think only old people take it) it really seems to help. the fiber is taken once a day and tricks your intestine into thinking they are full so then they don't spasm as much (it works for me and I hope it will for you) this would be especially helpful if you get dirrea because the fiber acts as a bonding agent (it makes it all bulk up) I hope this helps. Let me know how you are doing


----------

